# Upswing in reported cases locally



## debodun (May 7, 2022)

Announced on the news. Due to an Omicron variant. If this disease keeps mutating, we'll never be rid of it.


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> Announced on the news. Due to an Omicron variant. If this disease keeps mutating, we'll never be rid of it.


I think it's going to be around for a long time, as it continues to mutate.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)

It seems every time the COVID restrictions are relaxed, there an increase in cases.


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> It seems every time the COVID restrictions are relaxed, there an increase in cases.


Yup .. that's why we continue to wear masks - as so many others are choosing to do.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 7, 2022)

Our cases seem to be leveling out but we will not be rid of it (IMHO). I just found out my sil has covid and so does his mother. It kind of ruined my Mothers Day lunch with my daughter-we have moved the date to next week. I still wear my mask when I go out and I am getting my 4th booster next Wed.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 7, 2022)

Covid cases are surging but deaths remain relatively low. The latest strain isn't very deadly — especially if you're vaxxed and boosted.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> Announced on the news. Due to an Omicron variant. If this disease keeps mutating, we'll never be rid of it.


You can't get rid of dementia, nor Alzhemizer's, nor heart attacks, nor strokes and neither cancer, so why hope to get rid of Covid19 or whatever  you want to call it.  It's here to stay so get used to it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2022)

Not surprising. We have an increase in cases here in New Jersey as well, along with several other states. I think mask mandates and other precautions were lifted too soon. The forecast for fall sounds dismal too.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 8, 2022)

the corona virus, like all other extant organisms, has the biological imperative to perpetuate itself.  in order to do that, it needs a host.  well, guess what, folks?  we, genus /Homo, species Sapien are the hosts.

it replicates, it mutates; the mutations replicate and mutate, ad infinitum...  all this virus needs is a host


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Our cases seem to be leveling out but we will not be rid of it (IMHO). I just found out my sil has covid and so does his mother. It kind of ruined my Mothers Day lunch with my daughter-we have moved the date to next week. I still wear my mask when I go out and I am getting my 4th booster next Wed.


You mean your 2nd booster, right, Iris? (Fourth shot, but not the fourth booster, at least I don't think so.)


----------



## Remy (May 9, 2022)

I'm not sure about my particular area, I heard San Francisco has a significant increase in cases.

I keep wearing the mask when shopping and of coarse it's a requirement at work.

Since I'm doing all I can, I guess I'm just not paying attention much and don't plan on not wearing a mask for a long, long time.


----------



## Don M. (May 9, 2022)

The crowded big cities are where the heaviest concentrations of those getting ill are located.  If the numbers keep rising in NY City, those people might face another mask mandate.  Every time there seems to be a reduction in cases, people ignore the recommendations, and another spike soon follows.

People have short memories.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2022)

I think it's people's wishful thinking to get things back to where they were socially in 2019.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 9, 2022)

Sunny said:


> You mean your 2nd booster, right, Iris? (Fourth shot, but not the fourth booster, at least I don't think so.)


Yeah - first 2 shots then 3rd booster and now 4th booster.


----------



## JustDave (May 20, 2022)

It's official.  There is an upswing in cases.  Apparently there is a new variation of Omicron, that is even more contagious, but it seems to be less deadly so far.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> Announced on the news. Due to an Omicron variant. If this disease keeps mutating, we'll never be rid of it.


This was another lie that we heard early out. I won't swear to who definitely said it, but I believe it was more than just one person that said, "Eventually, this disease will run it's course." That's not really a lie because like most everything else, it probably does have an ending, but when?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 20, 2022)

Look folk's viruses mutate all the time, that is why we NEVER get rid of them (e.g. colds, seasonal flu, etc. etc.)  Covid is no different, except that the governments/ CDC keep reporting metrics through the media.  Many times the uptick in reported cases is due to an increase in the number of covid tests being done.  If you test more people you will find more infections.   Hospitalizations due to covid is a better metric, as long as you recognize that someone could go into the hospital for a bad gall bladder and if they test positive for Covid, they will be reported as a covid related hospital case.  Deaths from covid could also be a good metric, except people with compromised health problem, many known to be fatal such as COPD, Cancer, Heart Disease can also test positive for covid.  No doubt that covid might have hastened their demise, it is not the primary cause.  Yet they will be reported as a Covid Death.

My point is beware of the media reports and governmental data...in many cases it is purposely misleading!


----------



## John cycling (May 20, 2022)

oldman said:


> This was another lie that we heard early out. I won't swear to who definitely said it, but I believe it was more than just one person that said, "Eventually, this disease will run it's course." That's not really a lie because like most everything else, it probably does have an ending, but when?



The ones who keep telling the lies, are the same ones who say there are dangerous viruses.  
It will end when otherwise intelligent people stop listening to their lies and stop obeying their ridiculous mandates. 
.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ... I think mask mandates and other precautions were lifted too soon.


I agree and my family has the evidence to prove it.  /-;


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Look folk's viruses mutate all the time, that is why we NEVER get rid of them (e.g. colds, seasonal flu, etc. etc.)  Covid is no different, except that the governments/ CDC keep reporting metrics through the media.  Many times the uptick in reported cases is due to an increase in the number of covid tests being done.  If you test more people you will find more infections.   Hospitalizations due to covid is a better metric, as long as you recognize that someone could go into the hospital for a bad gall bladder and if they test positive for Covid, they will be reported as a covid related hospital case.  Deaths from covid could also be a good metric, except people with compromised health problem, many known to be fatal such as COPD, Cancer, Heart Disease can also test positive for covid.  No doubt that covid might have hastened their demise, it is not the primary cause.  Yet they will be reported as a Covid Death.
> 
> My point is beware of the media reports and governmental data...in many cases it is purposely misleading!


^^^^ Bingo.  The fear campaign is not over.


----------



## chic (May 20, 2022)

John cycling said:


> The ones who who keep telling the lies, are the same ones who say there are dangerous viruses.
> It will end when otherwise intelligent people stop listening to their lies and stop obeying their ridiculous mandates.
> .


That was my thought also. It ends when people stop complying.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)

Florida records nearly 100,000 new COVID-19 cases in the last two weeks
Florida’s positivity rate for COVID-19 tests has climbed to double-digits statewide, with recorded deaths up 17 per cent.

https://news.yahoo.com/florida-records-nearly-100-000-224700121.html


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2022)

JustDave said:


> It's official.  There is an upswing in cases.  Apparently there is a new variation of Omicron, that is even more contagious, but it seems to be less deadly so far.


Thats the one my daughter was diagnosed with last week.  They were at my "grands" graduation where she got her Masters in micro-biology.  I opted not to go as it was at NRG stadium here in  Houston.  So glad I did not go.


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2022)

@terry123   Hope she’s doing ok.


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

I don't think this thing is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## terry123 (May 21, 2022)

Jules said:


> @terry123   Hope she’s doing ok.


Thank you.  She is exhausted but that is part of it.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 23, 2022)

chic said:


> That was my thought also. It ends when people stop complying.


Ok, read these "lies"...do you follow the protocols!  Do your own research...if you are going to wear masks, you have to follow the guidelines or they will actually put you at greater risks...

*MASKS*

For those of you that 'totally' accept the "science" behind wearing masks for the Covid virus… I am sure you follow the guidelines on "How to Properly Wear a Face Mask"? Below, I have provided specifics from John Hopkins Medicine. I have read. If you do not "follow" these guidelines, you are wasting your time wearing the masks...from my personal observations very few, if any, who wear masks follow these guidelines.


HEALTH INFOGRAPHIC
How to Properly Wear a Face Mask: Infographic
_John Hopkins Medicine, __Lisa Lockerd Maragakis, M.D., M.P.H._

_Wearing a face mask in public helps prevent the spread of COVID-19 — but only if worn properly, covering both your nose and mouth. Read our mask-wearing tips to get the maximum protection for yourself and others._


FOLLOW THESE GUIDELINES TO PROPERLY WEAR YOUR FACE MASK​
Wash your hands before and after touching the mask.  You must wear an N92 mask for viruses.  All other mask's, paper of cloth, are too porous for virus protection.


Touch only the bands or ties when putting on and taking off your mask.
Make sure the mask fits to cover your nose, mouth, and chin. If you adjust the mask to cover those areas, wash your hands before and after.
Make sure you can breathe and talk comfortably through your mask.
Wash reusable masks after each use. If the mask is disposable, discard it when visibly soiled or damaged.
TO PROTECT YOURSELF AND OTHERS, AVOID THESE COMMON MASK-WEARING MISTAKES

We do not recommend wearing bandanas, gaiters, masks with exhalation valves or clear shield-like face masks* as face coverings.

Don’t touch your or your child’s mask while it is being worn.

Don’t wear the mask under your chin with your nose and mouth exposed.

Don’t leave your nose or mouth uncovered.

Don’t remove the mask while around others in public.

Don’t share your mask with family members or friends.


----------



## chic (May 23, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Ok, read these "lies"...do you follow the protocols!  Do your own research...if you are going to wear masks, you have to follow the guidelines or they will actually put you at greater risks...
> 
> *MASKS*
> 
> ...


Why did you quote ME?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 23, 2022)

chic said:


> Why did you quote ME?


I did not "quote" you!  I replied to your post.  When you reply, the system adds the quote you are replying to...


----------



## oldman (May 23, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Look folk's viruses mutate all the time, that is why we NEVER get rid of them (e.g. colds, seasonal flu, etc. etc.)  Covid is no different, except that the governments/ CDC keep reporting metrics through the media.  Many times the uptick in reported cases is due to an increase in the number of covid tests being done.  If you test more people you will find more infections.   Hospitalizations due to covid is a better metric, as long as you recognize that someone could go into the hospital for a bad gall bladder and if they test positive for Covid, they will be reported as a covid related hospital case.  Deaths from covid could also be a good metric, except people with compromised health problem, many known to be fatal such as COPD, Cancer, Heart Disease can also test positive for covid.  No doubt that covid might have hastened their demise, it is not the primary cause.  Yet they will be reported as a Covid Death.
> 
> My point is beware of the media reports and governmental data...in many cases it is purposely misleading!


That’s not exactly correct according to Johns Hopkins. When I was in the hospital, I asked two doctors who were in my room talking to me about my Encephalitis, if viruses ever stop mutating. They both said somewhat the same thing. They can become extinct, like Smallpox. However, there opinion of COVID is that it’s here to stay for longer than we first expected.

My Neurologist made the comment that if we had a 100% effective FDA fully approved vaccine for COVID, it may be possible to be rid of COVID, but not of all the viruses caused by the virus that caused SARS.


----------



## Remy (May 23, 2022)

I'm not following Covid cases locally but found out they are up. When I went to work yesterday we had to go back to the N95 masks from the blue surgical masks. No cases in my building but I'm afraid it's a matter of time.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 5, 2022)

*I am in a darn rehab center and got the damn bug! After 2 years of precautions.  But my own resistance is down and a few patients here have it.*


----------



## Jules (Jun 5, 2022)

Are you doing any better now @Marie5656   I guess they won’t let you out until you test negative.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

I have not had it yet.  I still wear a mask in public but I would rather be safe than sorry.  Most people do not still wear a mask, I get plenty of looks.  I say whatever makes you comfortable, do it. Who knows what crazy direction the virus will go to survive,


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2022)

I am the only person who still wears a mask in my church. I don't see many in he supermarket wearing, either. When I do, it's usually an older person.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 5, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am in a darn rehab center and got the damn bug! After 2 years of precautions.  But my own resistance is down and a few patients here have it.*


First, I hope your symptoms, if any, are as mild as can be; that you go home as soon as possible.
Second, thank you very much for your reminder and warning of rehab centers, etc. as these places don't demand all their workers be totally vaccinated and appear to spread covid quickly & often.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

Well, with age comes knowledge.  Just because they say it is okay, we also thought we would be protected with the vaccine.  I have had three and am getting to go get my fourth.  If I had to where a mask forever in public I don't mind.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am in a darn rehab center and got the damn bug! After 2 years of precautions.  But my own resistance is down and a few patients here have it.*


I know I was scared about catching when I had a hip replacement in March of 21. Got lucky.  I hope you are recovering well from the surgery and the Covid!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2022)

We notice the majority of people we see out shopping, are still wearing masks, us included.


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 5, 2022)

I just took my first at-home covid test....it sez incomplete or
something like that ^%$$#%&^(*)


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 5, 2022)

chic said:


> That was my thought also. It ends when people stop complying.


stop complying with...what?.....are you saying no one should bother with masks?....


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 5, 2022)

i wont know local numbers for a while yet....the touristas are now blowing thru here so in a few
weeks we should better know local numbers.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2022)

We just had 20 new cases of positive COVID tests.  4 turned out to be false positives.  2 were serious enough to warrant antibody treatment and the rest were very mild.  We wear masks indoors, but not outside.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jun 5, 2022)

I stopped wearing masks after my second booster.  My logic may be faulty, but since the boosters 'wear off' after 4 months, I figure that by constant public exposure (maskless in stores etc) that my vaccine induced immunity will be challenged over and over just mildly (like tiny  asymptomatic infections) and so my vaccine-induced immunity will gradually morph into a natural immunity (is that the right term for immunity due to successfully eliminating the virus?), hopefully without ever causing a full blown case.
Or, I guess as the virus mutates I would eventually get a case but should be milder, like with other viruses.  I had measles in my 40s and measles destroys the immune memory cells, and for months I caught cold after cold and every one was horrific not just a short cold.  So from that experience I'm guessing covid might be similar, that as long as my immune system has a memory the infection won't be as bad as when there is no immune memory.


----------



## win231 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> We just had 20 new cases of positive COVID tests.  4 turned out to be false positives.  2 were serious enough to warrant antibody treatment and the rest were very mild.  We wear masks indoors, but not outside.


They previously admitted that the Covid tests are only 47% reliable.


----------



## win231 (Jun 5, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> I just took my first at-home covid test....it sez incomplete or
> something like that ^%$$#%&^(*)


A test that has poor reliability can either cause unnecessary worry or false confidence.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 6, 2022)

Funny how no one answered by basic question here.   If you believe in wearing masks will protect you, do you follow the protocol listed in post 27 above.  If you do not follow standard masking protocol, wearing a mask is likely to increase your odds of being infected with COVID or other biological infections...


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Funny how no one answered by basic question here.   If you believe in wearing masks will protect you, do you follow the protocol listed in post 27 above.  If you do not follow standard masking protocol, wearing a mask is likely to increase your odds of being infected with COVID or other biological infections...


I've never believed masks protect anyone from Covid.  I only wore a mask during mandates because I couldn't walk into any building without one.  Even Flip-Flop Fauci admitted at the beginning that they don't prevent transmission.  He only changed his tune when he was told to.
I'm still chuckling about that magic_ "6-Foot Distance" _to prevent transmission - while the "Experts" who suggested it stood shoulder-to-shoulder.
The "Experts" want to show that they're doing _something_ & know _something_, so they come up with this nonsense.
Then, when they lift mask mandates, they report _"Increased Cases" _to show how right they were.  And non-thinkers fall for it.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Well, with age comes knowledge.  Just because they say it is okay, we also thought we would be protected with the vaccine.  I have had three and am getting to go get my fourth.  If I had to where a mask forever in public I don't mind.



erring on the side of caution is rarely unwise...


We both got Omicron in January. It was not mild. It was horrible. I came close to being hospitalized.

take care.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I stopped wearing masks after my second booster.  My logic may be faulty, but since the boosters 'wear off' after 4 months, I figure that by constant public exposure (maskless in stores etc) that my vaccine induced immunity will be challenged over and over just mildly (like tiny  asymptomatic infections) and so my vaccine-induced immunity will gradually morph into a natural immunity (is that the right term for immunity due to successfully eliminating the virus?), hopefully without ever causing a full blown case.
> Or, I guess as the virus mutates I would eventually get a case but should be milder, like with other viruses.  I had measles in my 40s and measles destroys the immune memory cells, and for months I caught cold after cold and every one was horrific not just a short cold.  So from that experience I'm guessing covid might be similar, that as long as my immune system has a memory the infection won't be as bad as when there is no immune memory.



I am not sure that kind of paradigm applies to this virus. It may apply to some organisms, but I am not sure it applies to this one. 

I would suggest maintaining as much caution as you can, for as long as you can.

The media is reporting that Omicron and the newer variants are less dangerous. And I am sure that they are. But that idea, is really for people generally...and not for people with compromised immune systems, or people over 60 and many others.

We both got Omicron in January.  It was a nightmare.  I was close to going to the hospital.

Take care.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We notice the majority of people we see out shopping, are still wearing masks, us included.



erring on the side of caution is rarely unwise.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I am in a darn rehab center and got the damn bug! After 2 years of precautions.  But my own resistance is down and a few patients here have it.*



Hoping you are ok. Please continue to update us on how you are doing.

take care.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 7, 2022)

My daughter got Covid a couple weeks ago. I think it was because she was exhausted and thus more vulnerable. She said it felt like allergies but finally took the test. And it was positive.  She’s feeling much better now. School is out, so she’s getting some rest.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 7, 2022)

A few nights ago, the news guy on t.v. said there were 193 cases on a nearby college campus.  

It's rare to see anybody wearing masks.  I put one on before I walk out the door, and don't take it off til I'm on my way back in.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2022)

OK, so a club I belong to is having its annual membership "banquet" this evening. Usually it's a full dinner, but this is our first one since Covid hit, and we're just having a cocktail party with hors d'oevres, etc.  Not sure if that decision has anything to do with Covid or not, as our restaurants are reopened, and most of us do go out to eat. It may be due to personnel or food delivery problems.

Anyway, about the masks... how do we manage masks at a party where everyone is circulating around with food and drinks?  Wear a mask and move it down every time we want to take a sip?  They tell us to wear a mask indoors, but how?

We are all seniors, nearly all are vaccinated, and some have gotten one of the mild variants, which they say is sort of like a bad cold. And everybody is thoroughly sick of the uncertainty, the contradictions, and the confusion about what to do.

Anyway, I'm going, and hope I don't catch anything.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 8, 2022)

Sunny said:


> OK, so a club I belong to is having its annual membership "banquet" this evening. Usually it's a full dinner, but this is our first one since Covid hit, and we're just having a cocktail party with hors d'oevres, etc.  Not sure if that decision has anything to do with Covid or not, as our restaurants are reopened, and most of us do go out to eat. It may be due to personnel or food delivery problems.
> 
> Anyway, about the masks... how do we manage masks at a party where everyone is circulating around with food and drinks?  Wear a mask and move it down every time we want to take a sip?  They tell us to wear a mask indoors, but how?
> 
> ...


I hope you (and your friends) will be o.k.!!!  
I'd wondered about how to eat/drink with masks, too.  (It doesn't apply to me, though, as eating/drinking isn't what I do when I'm out anyway, just going to store or other similar errands).


----------



## Blessed (Jun 8, 2022)

No parties or anything in my life.  Only do the grocery, pharmacy, doctors.  Once in a great while I take my son out to a late lunch when the crowds have gone.  I still wear the  mask everywhere I go.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

chic said:


> That was my thought also. It ends when people stop complying.


Political, Religioius, and Corporate Leaders are into forced compliance and those who don't comply will by seriously dealt with sooner or later.  They may also be the only ones 'safe' from the terrible things that will happen or may happen to those who have complied or will comply later.


----------

